
What Does a Data Scientist Think of Google Optimize? - jlinowski
https://www.abtasty.com/au/blog/data-scientist-hubert-google-optimize/
======
jlinowski
Does anyone else see a problem with a session based approach to a/b testing
(that Google Optimize uses)?

